# Anyone want to come set up my BFD for me? Chicago?



## wickedrx7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone interested that has the no-how and software to do it with the room-eq? I really don't want to go to all the trouble and would rather pay someone with pizza and beer to do it. I assume it wouldn't take that long. I don't need it perfect just looking for something a little better than I have. 

I am in Chicago...

Let me know.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Half the fun is learning how to use it.

The cost of the parts are minimal. We already know you have a computer and a receiver and a room. Now you need a couple cables and adapters and a cheap SPL meter......

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Even with the help of REW, the last time I tweaked my subs it took the better part of a day - several hours - before I was satisfied with the results. I think you'd own me a months' worth of pizza and beer for that much time and effort!

Not that I would even like that much pizza and beer. The point is, anyone can come out and deliver a graph that "looks good," but only you can determine if it actually sounds good to you, because each room and each pair of ears is different. And it may take a few days or weeks, after your benefactor is long gone with his laptop and your pizza, to make that determination. I fiddled with my EQ and REW off and on for a year the first time around before I got what I felt was awesome sounding bass.

So, it's really best to do this yourself. As brucek mentioned, you already have a computer. We're giving you what's arguably the most important component - REW - for free. All you need is an SPL meter and the cheapest duplex sound card you can find (assuming your computer doesn't already have one), both of which you can eBay.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

